# Matt's newest custom order - Oni 7-string Fanned Fret Carbon Fiber \m/



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I sold a few guitars recently and decided it was time to pull the trigger with our Australian home skillet!  Here are the specs on the build:

(based in large part on Bostjan's ridiculously cool 8-string CF custom, thanks for having that built dude! )

Oni Custom 7-string:

Body wood: Sitka Spruce 
Neck wood: Sitka Spruce
Fretboard wood: Acrylized Macassar Ebony
Frets: 24 Stainless Steel Jumbo frets, Fanned frets
Scales for fan: 25" on the high side to either 26.5" or 27" on the low side, tuned to B standard
Pickups: Custom-wound Oni pickups - Bridge: Tone mixed between a BKP Painkiller and Miracle Man (hot and crazy pinch harmonics but still retaining clarity), Neck: Fluid tone with high articulation
Special features: Carbon Fiber twill covering for strength, stability and asthetics
Color: Carbon Fiber with a slight blackburst (almost like a silverburst with the CF showing in the middle) on the edges
Controls: Volume, Tone (push-pull coil split), 3-way toggle
Body Shape: Same as Bostjan's 8-string, even more contoured and sleek as there won't be a need for a huge control cavity without the piezo/synth PCBs in there 
Neck Carve: As close to a JP7 as possible 


Not sure if I left anything out but if I did I'll update it later!  It's going to be a few months before updates as Dan has a lot of work going on so be patient for pics and whatnot. This is going to be extremely sweet though, I tell you that much!  Thanks again Dan, great chatting with you the other day! 

Also for those that either never saw Bostjan's killer 8-string custom Oni or forgot about how awesome it was, my 7 will be similar to this but with a neck pickup and 24 frets instead of 27:


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2008)

DIBS! 

Seriously, that's going to kick ass 

My only comment is pure black Gaboon Ebony would look cooler with the CF black burst than the brown/black grained Macassar Ebony, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I agree gaboon would be cool but I actually kinda dig the streaky ebony, it's going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds kick ass!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually seeing the pic of Bostjan's again that is going to look bad assed


----------



## Elysian (Dec 14, 2008)

boo gaboon, so boring looking.

edit: i love unsigned negative rep for such a harmless comment.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 14, 2008)

You should lend me some of that money that buys you all these kickass guitars..

Or one of your Carvin's.. That would do.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> You should lend me some of that money that buys you all these kickass guitars..
> 
> Or one of your Carvin's.. That would do.



Or you could do what Matt did and work your ass off to get an education and a good job


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 14, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Or you could do what Matt did and work your ass off to get an education and a good job



+1 to that. All it takes is a little hard work and determination, then look at all the cool shit you can buy.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Dec 14, 2008)

why not getta madagascar ebony? some kinda flamed ones


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds hot dude. Congrats.  Can't wait to see finished pics.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 14, 2008)

looks fuckin badass! what does that sub-fret do on the 6th fret?


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 14, 2008)

hope you wont sell it like the sherman.

but anyhow,i would go with a natural wood kinda of a thing with the beautiful rosewood looking neck oni uses.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 14, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> hope you wont sell it like the sherman.
> 
> but anyhow,i would go with a natural wood kinda of a thing with the beautiful rosewood looking neck oni uses.



he sold a sherman?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> hope you wont sell it like the sherman.
> 
> but anyhow,i would go with a natural wood kinda of a thing with the beautiful rosewood looking neck oni uses.



No that was quite a different situation. This one is for Matt.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> looks fuckin badass! what does that sub-fret do on the 6th fret?



That was bostjan's idea. He wanted something for some micro-tonal stuff.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> That was bostjan's idea. He wanted something for some micro-tonal stuff.



Oh yeah I forgot to mention that, mine will not have that.  Looks cool but I would not use it.


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2008)

matt, you're crazy. I look forward to pics


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 14, 2008)

looks like a sweet guitar. I have always been interested in playing a guitar with fanned frets.


----------



## eegor (Dec 14, 2008)

That's going to be one sexy guitar when you get it. How long till we see it?


----------



## Elysian (Dec 14, 2008)

eegor said:


> That's going to be one sexy guitar when you get it. How long till we see it?


i'd imagine lee will have it in his hands within the year


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

eegor said:


> That's going to be one sexy guitar when you get it. How long till we see it?



As long as it takes to build it?  I believe we're looking at 6-12 months but you never know if hardware gets pushed back as getting ahold of stuff like that in Australia can be difficult or other issues arrive.  I'll be sure to update the thread with progress pics as I receive them from Dan though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'd imagine lee will have it in his hands within the year



Clever. No, this one will not be for sale.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> No, this one will not be for sale.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Clever. No, this one will not be for sale.



I wanna say ive heard that before


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 14, 2008)

dude OP pic seriously fucks with my eyes


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 19, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Or you could do what Matt did and work your ass off to get an education and a good job




Lol Oh sorry, I forgot that joking isnt allowed on this forum.

So you guys are allowed to say how he sells a brand-new guitar every week, how Lee gets his hands on every one of Matts guitars, yet when I make a small comment on WANTING one of his guitars, I get negative Reps (unnamed btw, thats really cool. Not saying its techno, he wouldn't be that lame, but whoever it was, thats retarded.).. lol fun.

I didnt mean he doesnt earn the money he makes to buy these, Im sure he had a hard road in college/university, as I AM experiancing right now in college, getting an education, but I like the assumption though techno. I just meant I love his guitars.. but I guess if I even say someone has nice guitars, I get neg repped for it. lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Lol Oh sorry, I forgot that joking isnt allowed on this forum.
> 
> So you guys are allowed to say how he sells a brand-new guitar every week, how Lee gets his hands on every one of Matts guitars, yet when I make a small comment on WANTING one of his guitars, I get negative Reps (unnamed btw, thats really cool. Not saying its techno, he wouldn't be that lame, but whoever it was, thats retarded.).. lol fun.
> 
> I didnt mean he doesnt earn the money he makes to buy these, Im sure he had a hard road in college/university, as I AM experiancing right now in college, getting an education, but I like the assumption though techno. I just meant I love his guitars.. but I guess if I even say someone has nice guitars, I get neg repped for it. lol










Dude PLEASE do not clutter this thread with more of these kinds of posts. You did it in my 727 and Sherman threads too. I worked 30-35 hours every week while hitting Dean's list at PSU and paying my own tuition with academic scholarship and loans. Get a job, save up and buy gear. Please don't come into threads complaining about not being able to buy gear and then post again complaining when someone negs you.  No response necessary, just saying don't post clutter in people's threads.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

Matt's new guitar threads have a history of ending poorly so let's try and not have to have this one get locked as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Matt's new guitar threads have a history of ending poorly so let's try and not have to have this one get locked as well.



I know right? We're going to have to go Oni v2.0 as well!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats a bad ass axe!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> (unnamed btw, thats really cool. Not saying its techno, he wouldn't be that lame, but whoever it was, thats retarded.)..



though I should neg you for singling me out  

Anyways this is going to be one badassed axe


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

Let's keep this about Dan's glorious work shall we?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Let's keep this about Dan's glorious work shall we?



Carbon fiber and fanned fret goodness!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Carbon fiber and fanned fret goodness!!!



mmmmmm Pine


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good Matt 

*Lets keep this thread only for posting about Matt's custom. No posts about neg reps, calling people out or just plain old whining. Consider this a warning.*


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 19, 2008)

Im sorry Matt, i didnt mean to clutter your thread, and I dont even want a dispute to errupt. Its just fuckin stupid to get neg repped for telling someone they have hot guitars.

I am going to school, I know how hard it is, I meant no disrespect to you Matt.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice Matt. I look forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2008)

technomancer said:


> mmmmmm Pine



 Spruce, good sir!  There is a used Parker Fly Artist floating around down in NC that is REALLY tempting, but I honestly don't need another 6'er.  I LOVE guitars made out of spruce....


----------



## Durero (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see Dan's next carbon fibre beauty!
Congrats Matt


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 19, 2008)

This looks absolutley stunning......Cant wait to see the black burst around the carbon fibre that sounds totoally unique...


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 6, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Spruce, good sir!  There is a used Parker Fly Artist floating around down in NC that is REALLY tempting, but I honestly don't need another 6'er.  I LOVE guitars made out of spruce....



What's the rational behind using Sitka Spruce as a tonewood for an electric guitar? I know it's used as tops on acoustic guitars, along with cedar, but I've only seen a handful of other electrics made out of it. What does it sound like? I _think_ it's relatively dense and heavy, (correct me if I'm wrong) so is it comparable to more common woods such as hard ash or maple?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 6, 2009)

Bump: Inquiring minds want to know!

I can't wait to see this  Oni guitars make me want to rub one off in public.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2009)

Never played an entirely spruce electric personally (I meant I love the aesthetics of spruce tops), but I know Parker makes the Fly Artist model ($3K+) out of Spruce and all accounts I've heard is that it sounds killer. I've played guitars with thick spruce tops (like jazz boxes) that resonate like mofos and sound killer, so I figure that's a good start. Plus Dan made Bostjan's Oni 8 out of spruce and said it turned out killer so if the recipe is good I'm not looking to mess with it!  Maybe Dan can chime in to explain more?


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2009)

that looks like itl be really cool going on the pics of the 8 

also, way to say fuck you to the credit crunch by ordering a new custom 

*disclaimer* the above post is light hearted and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> that looks like itl be really cool going on the pics of the 8
> 
> also, way to say fuck you to the credit crunch by ordering a new custom
> 
> *disclaimer* the above post is light hearted and not to be taken seriously.




No worries man, I sold a bunch of gear to get the money ready for this purchase (hence why I'm down to like 4 guitars...  ) so I'm still sitting in the green!  Job security + selling off gear = new custom 7!


----------



## budda (Jan 6, 2009)

pffft, "down to".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2009)

For some reason i always thought Oni was based out of Belgium 

Anyways the final product should look sick, congrats highgain.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 7, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> +1 to that. All it takes is a little hard work and determination, then look at all the cool shit you can buy.



or a ounce of cocaine and steady supply / demand 

isn't that how the band Dope got all their gear, sellin dope?  dumbshits


----------



## dpm (Jan 7, 2009)

Spruce is light and, like other conifers, very stiff for it's weight. With Bostjan's spruce was what I figured would most likely give him the tone that he wanted based on my experience with acoustic guitar construction, and I was keen to exploit the relative stiffness of a conifer over other lightweight materials. I'm also interested in trying cedar and redwood, and I have some high grade balsa here ready to go. The other obvious core choice is foam, which would be the ultimate in weight reduction, but I've never really worked with shaping the stuff.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 7, 2009)

dpm said:


> Spruce is light and, like other conifers, very stiff for it's weight. With Bostjan's spruce was what I figured would most likely give him the tone that he wanted based on my experience with acoustic guitar construction, and I was keen to exploit the relative stiffness of a conifer over other lightweight materials. I'm also interested in trying cedar and redwood, and I have some high grade balsa here ready to go. The other obvious core choice is foam, which would be the ultimate in weight reduction, but I've never really worked with shaping the stuff.



Thanks for the info Dan!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 7, 2009)

dpm said:


> Spruce is light and, like other conifers, very stiff for it's weight. With Bostjan's spruce was what I figured would most likely give him the tone that he wanted based on my experience with acoustic guitar construction, and I was keen to exploit the relative stiffness of a conifer over other lightweight materials. I'm also interested in trying cedar and redwood, and I have some high grade balsa here ready to go. The other obvious core choice is foam, which would be the ultimate in weight reduction, but I've never really worked with shaping the stuff.



Cool, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dan sent me a few update pics, he's been working on some CNC programming and here's what we're looking at thus far:














Yummy spruce!!!!


----------



## TMM (Sep 26, 2009)

Sweet! That looks awesome. Spruce isn't a grain I'm used to seeing


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 26, 2009)

^Ditto, but it sure is beautiful - I love the tight grain it has. Would make a beautiful fretboard if it were up for the job.


----------



## Durero (Sep 26, 2009)

Too bad carbon fibre isn't transparent.


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 26, 2009)

I will have to make a trek and see this creation with my own 2 eyes.
Fucking nice work Dan.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like a confusing instrument to play


----------



## bulb (Sep 27, 2009)

tres coolee! 
cant wait till you get it so i can come over and try it out hehe!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 27, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Edroz (Sep 27, 2009)

can't wait to see that one in person!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 27, 2009)

Spruce  Lovely wood. Its going to sound beautiful and bright.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry if this is a repost cus i didnt read the whole thread but, Why the extra tiny fret on the fretboard :S I'm so curious... Tell me ^^


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repost cus i didnt read the whole thread but, Why the extra tiny fret on the fretboard :S I'm so curious... Tell me ^^


 
That's a micro-tone fret (I think). It allows for an "in-between" note.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2009)

Basically correct. Also, Matt's guitar isn't going to have those, he just posted the picture of Bostjan's guitar as an example of the carbon fiber design


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's a micro-tone fret (I think). It allows for an "in-between" note.



Yes.



technomancer said:


> Basically correct. Also, Matt's guitar isn't going to have those, he just posted the picture of Bostjan's guitar as an example of the carbon fiber design



Definitely correct!  No microtonal frets for me, the fan will be enough to wrap my brain and hands around!  The overall design will be similar except no microtonal fret on mine but mine WILL have a neck pickup whereas Bostjan's did not.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well gents, I have some more progress from our good buddy Dan! 

























Om to the freakin' NOM!   Coming alone nicely Dan, thanks for the update bro!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damnnnnnn. That is looking sweet. Carbon fiber is awesome 

I love Oni's body shapes.


----------



## Durero (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man - I know I say the same thing in every Oni thread, but that body shape is so elegant and tasteful. Beautiful aesthetic design.

Is that you're own CNC machine Dan? If so that's a very exciting development


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2009)

That is indeed hot 

Dibs


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## dpm (Dec 17, 2009)

You people are too nice 



Durero said:


> Is that you're own CNC machine Dan? If so that's a very exciting development



Sure is Leo. It's a bit of a steep learning curve and a lot of work doing the table and jigs but it's worth every cent and every minute. I've just been ranting to Matt about it so he's probably sick of hearing about it  CNC makes certain things possible that just simply can't be done by hand. Perfect compound radius boards, closed end fret slots (no binding), all sorts of jigs and handy little doodads, and then there's the hardware side of things


----------



## ncbrock (Dec 17, 2009)

lookin good.

technically it wouldnt be that hard to cover your own guitar in carbon. If you have the right experience. I do some occasional fiberglass work, and carbon is pretty much the same concept you just have to be a little more careful because flaws are more easily shown.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy shit  that body is already "schwing" worthy


----------



## kmanick (Dec 17, 2009)

that does look very cool.
I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Durero (Dec 17, 2009)

dpm said:


> Sure is Leo. It's a bit of a steep learning curve and a lot of work doing the table and jigs but it's worth every cent and every minute. I've just been ranting to Matt about it so he's probably sick of hearing about it  CNC makes certain things possible that just simply can't be done by hand. Perfect compound radius boards, closed end fret slots (no binding), all sorts of jigs and handy little doodads, and then there's the hardware side of things



Fantastic! You hinted before that you were up to something that would help your production capacity and I wondered if it would be a CNC machine.

I've spent far too many late nights trawling the internet for CNC mills and drooling at the various pics and specs. I haven't seen any that I could actually afford right now, though hopefully in the future I will. 

Looks like you've got a good size moving-gantry type machine. Any more info on it would sure be appreciated - I'm hoping to find a decent CNC system for under $10 000 CDN.

The precision of the fretboard slots and position marker routes is impressive. I assume you're just going to fill those little oval & circle shapes with something whiteish/light colored?

And the integrated binding effect you're getting from the fret slots not going all the way to the edge of the fretboard is very classy 


Add me to the list of people who envy you Matt


----------



## yacker (Dec 17, 2009)

I always love seeing updates on any and all Oni guitars. They truly have some of the best designs on the planet, in my opinion. Hopefully the CNC will make the build process easier and quicker for you Dan and that will allow many more Oni guitars to enter this world.


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow... amazing stuff, Dan!


----------



## dpm (Dec 17, 2009)

Durero said:


> Fantastic! You hinted before that you were up to something that would help your production capacity and I wondered if it would be a CNC machine.
> 
> I've spent far too many late nights trawling the internet for CNC mills and drooling at the various pics and specs. I haven't seen any that I could actually afford right now, though hopefully in the future I will.
> 
> ...



Yep the ovals and circles will be filled, I haven't decided on exactly what with yet. Gotta live on the edge. 

Are you around on IM or Skype? I'd email but it'd be after I finish the business emails so I'll probably never get to it, as I'm sure you've noticed by now  You can get something happening for under $10k


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2009)

dpm said:


> Yep the ovals and circles will be filled, I haven't decided on exactly what with yet. Gotta live on the edge.



I thought I had decided on that already?


----------



## george galatis (Dec 18, 2009)

jeeeeeeeezas!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for a mythical day to arrive when I see an Oni that I don't think looks absolutely amazing.

Still waiting.


----------



## budda (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking great, nice work dan!


----------



## dpm (Dec 18, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I thought I had decided on that already?


Quiet you.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2009)

This thread delivers


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

Indeed it does. In pr0nz and in funniez


----------



## dpm (Apr 4, 2010)

Almost there now...


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!  Looking good Dan, we're getting close now!  Can't wait to see it in person, all the progress pics have been looking amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2010)

Carbon fibre <3


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2010)

I just checked my pants....


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2010)

DIBS!  

Damn that looks hot


----------



## shadscbr (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking great Matt...i love the flow at the neck/body area  

Shad


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 4, 2010)

holy crap, this thing has been under construction for a while, hasn't it? i remember seeing the first pics. looks nice!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> holy crap, this thing has been under construction for a while, hasn't it? i remember seeing the first pics. looks nice!



A little over a year, so not that long at all. Dan picked up a CNC machine and CNC'ing has a learning curve to it, so since Dan wanted everything to be perfect which takes time, I have no problem with that knowing the fret slots are accurate down to a thousandth of a millimeter and all 100% true.  The carves on the body are killer too, all of which takes time and since Dan was constantly in contact it doesn't seem like it has taken too long whatsoever.


----------



## dpm (Apr 4, 2010)

Ya, I also haven't been the healthiest camper over the last few months, but that's how things go sometimes. A lot of the shaping on this would have been almost impossible without the CNC and the use of 3d CAD to model the relationship between the pickup cavities and rear contouring, it's pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2010)

dpm said:


> Ya, I also haven't been the healthiest camper over the last few months, but that's how things go sometimes. A lot of the shaping on this would have been almost impossible without the CNC and the use of 3d CAD to model the relationship between the pickup cavities and rear contouring, it's pretty crazy stuff.



And on the bright side, now that it's all in CAD and programmed, it's easily reproducible


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to see a true temper fret job on a fanned guitar.


----------



## Durero (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow that looks spectacularly thin & light. Very exciting build


----------



## Swarth (Apr 4, 2010)

thats going to be a sweet looking guitar. congrats.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 4, 2010)

My dream guitar come to life... for someone else 


*Runs to begin the futile saving of teh money for when matt sells this the week he gets it*


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> My dream guitar come to life... for someone else
> 
> 
> *Runs to begin the futile saving of teh money for when matt sells this the week he gets it*



HA!  Good luck man, my CUSTOM custom stuff goes nowhere.  My original Thorn and I just celebrated our 3-year anniversary!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 5, 2010)

dpm said:


> Almost there now...



As if I didn't lust for an Oni hard enough already; this picture just killed me.

Me thinks I know what I want for my college graduation present.


----------



## dpm (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone to bitch about the crap upper fret access


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuckin' upper fret access


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> HA!  Good luck man, my CUSTOM custom stuff goes nowhere.  My original Thorn and I just celebrated our 3-year anniversary!



Well I could always find where you live, "steal" the guitar, and leave the money in a cleverly crafted oni shaped cardboard box on the stand.

What... its not stealing... its just a sale you didn't know you made. You've been known to sleep-gearwhore.



dpm said:


> I'm waiting for someone to bitch about the crap upper fret access



Srsly! Its like you might as well not have any frets at all and just play it like a harp the upper fret access is so bad...


----------



## dpm (Apr 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Fuckin' upper fret access





Cheesebuiscut said:


> Well I could always find where you live, "steal" the guitar, and leave the money in a cleverly crafted oni shaped cardboard box on the stand.
> 
> What... its not stealing... its just a sale you didn't know you made. You've been known to sleep-gearwhore.
> 
> ...



 thanks guys, saves someone making that remark for real


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 5, 2010)

dpm said:


> I'm waiting for someone to bitch about the crap upper fret access



Ugh, with those lame cutaways I don't honestly see how you expect anything beyond the 3rd fret to be usable. Fail.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 5, 2010)

wow, it's really only been a year? somehow it feels like a long time ago 

and imagining a true temperament fanned fret 8 string hurts my brain. my fingers would faint if i tried playing something like that. so confusing!


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 6, 2010)

dpm said:


> Almost there now...




I'm not a doctor, but yeah i think i have no choice but to hate you and dwell in envy. 

on that note, CONGRATS matt. she sure is a beauty


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2010)

That is the sexiest guitar I have seen in a very long time! If only I could get one like that but a 6'er with normal frets and two pickups.....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 6, 2010)

Oni IS a custom shop


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 6, 2010)

Dammit. I had a hard time deciding which luthier I should go to when the time comes for my dream guitar but Oni is definitely winning 

I love everything you make. That shape is really cool.


----------



## adaman (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my god that looks amazing! I will be watching this thread very closely, I cant wait to see how that thing looks!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 24, 2010)

*Guess what begins the voyage home from Australia tomorrow?!?!?! *

I can't wait Dan, the last progress pics looked awesome so I can only imagine how fantastic it looks all finished!!!!  Crazy pics (and hopefully some vids soon after) coming sooooooon gents!


----------



## shadscbr (May 24, 2010)

Congrats Matt!! Now the hardest part of the wait begins 

Shad


----------



## Durero (May 24, 2010)

Very exciting!

Really looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 24, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> *Guess what begins the voyage home from Australia tomorrow?!?!?! *
> 
> I can't wait Dan, the last progress pics looked awesome so I can only imagine how fantastic it looks all finished!!!!  Crazy pics (and hopefully some vids soon after) coming sooooooon gents!



I ordered an Oni a couple weeks ago. This imminent thread is only going to make the waiting harder


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

Dooooooooooooood.


----------



## yacker (May 24, 2010)

There are too few Oni guitars in this world, but like the pandas, whenever a new one is born, it is a momentous occasion.


----------



## TMM (May 25, 2010)

Nice Matt! Would you be upset if I told you I paid Dan off to divert the package to NH?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 25, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> *Guess what begins the voyage home from Australia tomorrow?!?!?! *
> 
> I can't wait Dan, the last progress pics looked awesome so I can only imagine how fantastic it looks all finished!!!!  Crazy pics (and hopefully some vids soon after) coming sooooooon gents!



huh... so whats your address again?


----------



## HaloHat (May 25, 2010)

Apex1rg7x said:


> +1 to that. All it takes is a little hard work and determination, then look at all the cool shit you can buy.


 
Like bitchin' Camaro's


----------



## Durero (May 25, 2010)

yacker said:


> There are too few Oni guitars in this world, but like the pandas, whenever a new one is born, it is a momentous occasion.


Haha well said, and I completely agree.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 25, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> *Guess what begins the voyage home from Australia tomorrow?!?!?! *



Smuggling koalas isn't going to relieve your GAS, Matt. You should know that by now...


----------



## 13point9 (May 25, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Smuggling koalas isn't going to relieve your GAS, Matt. You should know that by now...



 this guitar looks amazing and carbon fibre too so hopefully it'll make it to you in one piece 

kidding


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2010)

It drives me nuts waiting for guitars coming from California, I do not envy you the wait from Australia  Hopefully customs is quick on this one 

Really looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

Its weird to think an incoming-NGD thread started almost 2 years is only just coming to fruition.


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Its weird to think an incoming-NGD thread started almost 2 years is only just coming to fruition.



A year and 5 months is hardly almost 2 years... and I can say with some degree of confidence that the guitar will probably be more than worth the wait


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Its weird to think an incoming-NGD thread started almost 2 years is only just coming to fruition.



Yeah, when I checked the OP, I thought someone had committed an unnecessary thread bump, but low and behold, its still going. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Minoin (May 25, 2010)

Simply stunning Dan... I thought Parker was extreme in playability and craftmanship, but you gave perfection a new definition.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 25, 2010)

TMM said:


> Nice Matt! Would you be upset if I told you I paid Dan off to divert the package to NH?



Don't make me cut you, Tom! 



vampiregenocide said:


> Its weird to think an incoming-NGD thread started almost 2 years is only just coming to fruition.



Someone needs to review their counting... 



technomancer said:


> A year and 5 months is hardly almost 2 years... and I can say with some degree of confidence that the guitar will probably be more than worth the wait



Bingo on both counts, it has been a year and 5 months and I have absolute confidence that this thing will totally blow me away upon arrival!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2010)

Only had the chance to unpack it and snap a few quick shots with my iPhone last night before I got pretty ill again but figured I would share since she is done and in my hands now:


























I will take more/better pics whenever I get out and stay out of the hospital. One thing I will say, Dan did an incredible job on the guitar and it is great seeing what a fanned fret guitar looks like when precision tools like CNC are utilized... No funky frets here!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Jun 11, 2010)

EPIC....


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. That thing is so awesome.


----------



## Durero (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh wow that's sexy!

Hope you'll be feeling better soon HG510


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 11, 2010)

So whats the pool upto on you selling it?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2010)

That turned out fantastic... Have a speedy recovery


----------



## yacker (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the illness man, but at the very least you have an awesome guitar to look forward to playing when you start feeling better.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 11, 2010)

That is an awesome looking guitar.


----------



## yacker (Jun 11, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> So whats the pool upto on you selling it?



Looks like Techno called dibs within a minute of the thread being created back in 08.


----------



## lobee (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks absolutely sick(no pun intended)! Get well soon so you can give us more pics/clips/vids!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 11, 2010)

So, so sick.

Come on, lotto.....


----------



## Prime (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks awesome! Congratz!


----------



## Rick In Pa (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2010)

yacker said:


> Looks like Techno called dibs within a minute of the thread being created back in 08.



Yup.. and Matt needs to get healthy or I'm going to have to drive cross state, visit him in the hospital, and keep the guitar company for him for a while


----------



## dpm (Jun 11, 2010)

hmmm, weird funk on the fretboard shouldn't be there


----------



## Isan (Jun 11, 2010)

dpm said:


> hmmm, weird funk on the fretboard shouldn't be there


Someone in alaska was playing it lol


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 11, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2010)

dpm said:


> hmmm, weird funk on the fretboard shouldn't be there





Isan said:


> Someone in alaska was playing it lol



I know we were kinda joking about that in the other thread but honestly it really does look like someone was playing it for 4 days because it seriously looks like finger oil residue on the fretboard....  


Sorry Dan, I promise I will wipe her down and give her the full on photo experience once I get better and get home!  I just had to share, slightly dirty or not this thing is sexy time!!!


----------



## dpm (Jun 11, 2010)

don't be sorry Matt, I'm just pissed about that whole customs thing, especially considering it's the last thing you needed to be dealing with now


----------



## Pablo (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, that looks utterly amazing!!! Get well soon man - and give that axe a good beating!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2010)

dpm said:


> don't be sorry Matt, I'm just pissed about that whole customs thing, especially considering it's the last thing you needed to be dealing with now



True story! 

New slogan: Oni Guitars - "So good that even customs agents who don't actually play an instrument will pick up guitar for a week!"


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoa.
One weird thing is either I need to buy some glasses or the strings are all the same ? 

Edit: ok it's me, perspective and lighting played some tricks on the first pic. ^^


----------



## CFB (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy titty-smoking Batman Jizz.
Incredible work


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 11, 2010)

Whoa.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 11, 2010)

FML

One day... one day...


----------



## elq (Jun 12, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


>



Yummy. 

Dan, once my 8 is done, I think we'll have to talk about a lefty version of this tuned in 5ths


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 12, 2010)

thats impressive.
so Matt,how does she play?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


> thats impressive.
> so Matt,how does she play?



read his posts dude, he was only out of the hospital for a couple of hours and had to go back in and his arms were mangled from IVs so he didn't really get to play it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Someone needs to review their counting...


 
Aaaaaalright  I was just rounding up...a lot.




HighGain510 said:


>


 

That is beautiful, looks like it came from the future.  GOTM I think.


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 27, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> lookin good.
> 
> technically it wouldnt be that hard to cover your own guitar in carbon. If you have the right experience. I do some occasional fiberglass work, and carbon is pretty much the same concept you just have to be a little more careful because flaws are more easily shown.



You mean to cover an already finished ax in carbon?


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 27, 2010)

dpm said:


> Spruce is light and, like other conifers, very stiff for it's weight. With Bostjan's spruce was what I figured would most likely give him the tone that he wanted based on my experience with acoustic guitar construction, and I was keen to exploit the relative stiffness of a conifer over other lightweight materials. I'm also interested in trying cedar and redwood, and I have some high grade balsa here ready to go. The other obvious core choice is foam, which would be the ultimate in weight reduction, but I've never really worked with shaping the stuff.



I'm REALLY interested in spruce necked guitars. Is it possible to do a multi-lame maple/spruce neck? Is it possible to do a spruce neck without the carbon fiber weave? What about with interior carbon reinforcement?

I've always wanted a spruce neck-thru, but sort of gave up on it - until now.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2010)

Dee Jay Drugs said:


> I'm REALLY interested in spruce necked guitars. Is it possible to do a multi-lame maple/spruce neck? Is it possible to do a spruce neck without the carbon fiber weave? What about with interior carbon reinforcement?
> 
> I've always wanted a spruce neck-thru, but sort of gave up on it - until now.



Why don't you email/pm Dan about this


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Why don't you email/pm Dan about this



Well, I'm a pure neck-thru guy, so I'm not really in the market for one of his beautiful guitars. He's a busy guy, so I'd rather bother others before him.


----------



## dpm (Jun 28, 2010)

Dee Jay Drugs said:


> I'm REALLY interested in spruce necked guitars. Is it possible to do a multi-lame maple/spruce neck? Is it possible to do a spruce neck without the carbon fiber weave? What about with interior carbon reinforcement?
> 
> I've always wanted a spruce neck-thru, but sort of gave up on it - until now.



To be perfectly honest, I don't think there's much point in those approaches. The carbon exoskeleton approach stiffens the neck as much by shape as actual material stiffness - the cross section shape of the composite is essentially an arch, which is capped by the reinforcing properties of the fretboard.

A purely spruce neck shaft with a typical fretboard and trussrod may well have enough strength to hold up to string tension (I've seen perfectly functional 12 string necks made from very light mahogany, fretboards are a massive part of a neck's strength) but I prefer the tone of stiffer necks. The real point of this for me is to construct a neck that is stiffer than the usual maple etc. but much lighter. 
Using internal reinforcement might do the trick but you're not left with much wood in the overall neck structure, plus you have the soft spruce exposed to damage.
I'm not a fan of multi laminate necks from multiple wood types. Each type of wood has it's own expansion/contraction characteristics with humidity and temperature variations. You can end up with the woods kind of fighting against each other, plus long term feel can be effected as the ridge between laminates becomes obvious (the different species moving at different rates).
Re. neck through, one of the reasons I no longer use that technique is the difficulty ensuring a 2" thick blank is truly well seasoned (especially with very dense woods that I often use). Thick blanks also tend to have internal tension that causes the wood to move once it's cut thinner (or shaped to a guitar neck in this case). Using well seasoned quartersawn wood minimises this movement, but I still prefer to start with a blank closer to the final thickness of the neck shaft. Neck through is a recipe that probably benefits lot from multi laminate blanks because you start with thinner pieces which are easier to dry and have very little tension left in them.

Of course this is all my opinion on something highly subjective. You might make a spruce neck with or without reinforcement and love the result. It will still ding easily though


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 28, 2010)

dpm said:


> To be perfectly honest, I don't think there's much point in those approaches. The carbon exoskeleton approach stiffens the neck as much by shape as actual material stiffness - the cross section shape of the composite is essentially an arch, which is capped by the reinforcing properties of the fretboard.
> 
> A purely spruce neck shaft with a typical fretboard and trussrod may well have enough strength to hold up to string tension (I've seen perfectly functional 12 string necks made from very light mahogany, fretboards are a massive part of a neck's strength) but I prefer the tone of stiffer necks. The real point of this for me is to construct a neck that is stiffer than the usual maple etc. but much lighter.
> Using internal reinforcement might do the trick but you're not left with much wood in the overall neck structure, plus you have the soft spruce exposed to damage.
> ...



Well, I guess the real question now is as to what the wait time might be for one of your guitars, now that you have the CNC programed. 

I guess you've convinced me.


----------



## dpm (Jun 28, 2010)

For the carbon stuff, definitely 12+ months. It's complicated.

Right now the CNC programming is unique to each guitar, it's giving me accuracy but not a great deal more speed. This is partly because each instrument right now is different, and partly because I'm still developing a work process. The work holding, the whole order of things is evolving.


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 28, 2010)

dpm said:


> For the carbon stuff, definitely 12+ months. It's complicated.
> 
> Right now the CNC programming is unique to each guitar, it's giving me accuracy but not a great deal more speed. This is partly because each instrument right now is different, and partly because I'm still developing a work process. The work holding, the whole order of things is evolving.



Hmm, do you have any opinions on carbon fiber laminates, ala 

Strandberg Guitarworks Blog Archive Neck-Through Carbon Fiber Construction

or 

The Best Laminated Neck Construction

What about using both methods to create a sort of &#928; shaped cross section of reinforcement within a 3 piece neck?

I'd like to thank you for taking time to answer my questions... 

two more, however:

1) How would you characterize the tone of spruce in general? I know I could try a Parker Fly, but I'd like your take on it.
2) Can you paint a carbon fiber body?


----------



## flo (Jun 28, 2010)

Only want to say that I love this guitar. Unique, beautiful and designed with a lot of thinking outside the box, built with obviously outstanding craftmanship.


----------

